# Looks like this dog really needs help (9mo F, CT).



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

German Shepherd needs your help finding new home - pets


We have a 9 month old Pure female German sheppard who needs to be removed or placed in a rescue....



hartford.craigslist.org




I have no other info about her.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

German Shepherds are not for everyone. Even for many that already have them.
People p*ss me off.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I would offer some help, but that’s outside my area.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Go figure a purebred German Shepherd does not want to be pet by strangers it does not know... who could have known!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Reminds me of _this gem_ I found on my local craigslist. “My puppy was deathly ill and super calm, and once he wasn’t dying, he started behaving like a normal puppy! Now he needs to go.”


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Tons of ads to rehome GSD at 12-20 weeks because "we just don't have the time to give him time he deserves"

wth were you thinking he'd need? 

And then they still want to recoup their money ....


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Tons of ads to rehome GSD at 12-20 weeks because "we just don't have the time to give him time he deserves"
> 
> wth were you thinking he'd need?
> 
> And then they still want to recoup their money ....


They wanted a lapdog or something. Probably should have just gotten a cat if you can't bother to train even a 20 week old pup...


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

With any luck the person might actually try to find help here because I’ve emailed them the link to the forum so lets avoid harsh comments.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Should be fine- hopefully a rescue will step up. New England has very few (next to no) dogs killed for lack of a home. They import dogs from other states by the truckload. A decent purebred GSD will be snatched up.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I hope they know how to contact the rescue...


----------

